# I'm thinking of having a clomid free month over Christmas....what do you think??



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

This is my second month on Clomid and although the physical side effects aren't too bad this time (unlike last month), my moods are suffering - I can fly off the handle at the slightest thing. I'm also very tired most of the time, as my sleep seems to be suffering  

If my cycles go to plan (they tend to be mostly regular around 28 days) I'm expecting my next AF to be a week on Wednesday (unless of course a miracle happens   ) and then my next one after that will be due around the 23rd of November, which means in December I'll be due around the 21st. 

I'm seriously thinking of not taking Clomid for the cycle that starts around 21/12. Even though getting pregnant is the thing I want most in the whole world, I don't want to spoil Christmas for Matt and the kids by being tired and bad tempered. Also, we're getting married on the 30th Dec - I definitely don't want to ruin that day(!) and then we'll be going away for the first 2 weeks in January (which will be my fertile time anyway  ) 

The thought of a clomid free month for the Christmas/wedding/new year/honeymoon period sounds really appealing, but then I'm tormenting myself with the thought that I may be delaying things even further. 

What do you think? Would you have a month off if you were in my shoes

Matt doesn't mind either way - he'll go along with whatever I feel happiest with (he's a star  ) 

Sorry it's so long!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

i am having this month and nov clomid free as dh is away so  no option really. but if i was in your shoes with getting married etc i would have december off it! if only purely for helping with your emotions etc if you get side effects from the clomid. 
We all are chasing the dream but it doesnt make you any lesser person for wanting to take a month off! it might do your body some good to have the break from the clomid.
congrats on getting married 

hope this helps 



suzie xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi loubie37


Firstly - congrats on your wedding coming up.  I am facing a similar dilemma (minus the wedding factor as im already married).

We were planning to go away in December for a week but I am worried about delaying treatment for a month - not too happy about it.  But to be honest it might be a good idea - it definitely helps your relationship to take a break - the recent enforced break on us (due to a change of nurse) and holiday (not enforced - lol) really did wonders for our relationship - so I would reccomend it.

But ultimately you must choose what will make you happier.

Good luck,

Tweets xx


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hiya

Congrats on your wedding!

I was thinking of avoiding clomid in december too as we will be away all over christmas we are renting a nice cottage in devon for 2 weeks and will be going out a lot and i dont want to spoil it by being a grumpy cow  
Ive had quite a lot of pains with it this month and i just want a pain free and arguement free christmas! 

Good luck with what you decide  

L.xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I'm not on Clomid yet, but if i were, and I was in your shoes, I would definatley take a month off over Xmas and for your wedding etc...  Think its a good idea. I'm seeing my fert spec on 12th Dec and already decided going to wait til after Xmas to start taking Clomid, incase of side effects (my body doesnt tolerate drugs well at all!!).

I didnt realise you could just stop and start Clomid, good that you dont need a 'build up' of it as such and you can take a break if needed  

BabyCake - where in Devon are you staying? I live in Exeter.

Jo x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

I think it is a great idea to take a break in December.  I am thinking of doing the same, I think it will help to take the pressure of and hopefully result in a more relaxing time.

Congratulations on your wedding.

Fingers crossed that you get a   before then  

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the advice and encouragement - we've made our minds up - it's going to be a Clomid free Christmas/wedding/honeymoon  

I'm in my 2WW now, and then I've got another 2 rounds to go before then, so hopefully it will be Clomid free for all the right reasons by then - here's hoping  

Thanks again, it's much appreciated


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Here's to a  happy, stress free and  pills free wedding & honeymoon!

(at least then you can guarantee a wedding night FREE of any night sweats! I look like the READY BREK girl with my 'glow' some nights!)


GOOD LUCK

S
xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

hI gIRLS,
I Agree, have a month off!
we are discussing that too at mo cos we are not having much fun on these pills.

bendy- im really sweating on these pills too!


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Jo

We are staying in a place called Ashreighny near bideford, and great torrington, we used to have family there and the people are so nice in north devon.
We are going on the 21st december and coming back in the new year, and we're booked up for a christmas dinner in a lovely old pub where we have been before, saves cooking too!  

L.xx


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I just wanted to add, Congratulations on your forthcoming Wedding and I agree with all the other ladies, have a break from all the pill popping over December.

I was supposed to be on a 6 month course of Cloimd, but have decided to take a well earned break from the whole baby making situation until the new year, when hopefully my head and my heart will know what to do, because at the moment, I'm a bit all over the place!

Anyhow, as I said Good luck  Love Rebecca xxx


----------

